# Nature-throid



## Mstohr (Jun 27, 2018)

I am new to this forum but have had diagnosed Hashimoto's for almost 4 years. My meds have been up and down and I have reversed my antibodies to less than ten by going gluten-free. Was taking nature throid until the shortage occurred and was put on NP throid. I was just switched back to naturethroid because my insurance didn't cover the other one and have been feeling awful since. Had my free T3 checked came back at 4.2 which I know is the top end of the range. In the past I know I have felt better in the middle of the range. Waiting for Doctor to call a new prescription. Has anyone ever taken naturethroid? Woke up this morning with complete pain all over my body including hands and joints. Very bloated and mentally foggy. I don't know if this is a flare or being on too much meds. I usually only feel is right if I eat gluten and as far as I know I haven't had any. I have been reading different topics on this board and have learned things that I have never read before and I thought I was pretty educated about this disease. Starting to feel a little lost after all of this time.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

I take naturethroid. I have never felt better. I never heard about a shortage. Can you tell me about that? I just had a problem filling my prescription. The pharmacy told me that Medicare is no longer paying for natural desiccated thyroid. Just looking for information. Thank you


----------

